# Advice needed please



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi there  

Just wondered if anyone could offer any advice?

I am considering egg sharing and have my first consultation at The Lister on 17/05 but i also have the opportunity to self fund our treatment at St Heliers, I'm not sure which option to go for i like the idea of egg sharing to help someone else but im worried what if i dont produce enough eggs.  
Im also getting really impatient after TTC for 4 years I just want to get started with preferably the quickest option 
does anyone know how long it will take from this first consultation until treatment begins on both of these options?

Any advice would be very much appreciated just feel so confused  

xxxxx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi..

I had my initial egg share consultation at The Lister in the November and started treatment the following February, pregnancy test March! It's very quick to match you with a recipient and start IVF once they have all the relevant information.

Like you I was also very worried about the number of eggs I may or may not produce, especially as I was 33 at the time. FSH test is an indication of egg reserve, that's why this is one of the required blood tests prior to accepting you. I produced 16 eggs on my first cycle and 24 on my 2nd so all was fine for me. If you produce less than 8 eggs at The Lister then you have the option of donating all the eggs to your recipient and having a subsequent free cycle for yourself OR keeping all and being excluded from egg sharing again.

If you have no reservations at all about sharing your eggs apart from the worry of 'not producing enough' then I would encourage you to go ahead at The Lister, they are a brilliant clinic with exceptional success results, and you will be well looked after.  

Even if you decide to fund yourself and go to St Heliers, you'll always have the option to egg share at a later date if it doesn't work out. 

Very best of luck whatever you decide    

Please don't hesitate to pm me if I can help you anymore


----------



## loulou78 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for your reply and congratultations on the birth of your twins   you must be so happy

Its nice to hear that it can work, i think im worried about not producing enough eggs because the less eggs you have the less chance you have and obviously if you are donating half then your chances are halved again. im trying not to be so negative but i cant help it, like im preparing myself for a negative result so that i wont be disappointed.

Thanks for your advice it has helped heaps xxxxx


----------



## honeypinkblonde (Jun 3, 2009)

hi i just come across this post and its helped me!i'm ttc my third but after 3yrs we're looking at ivf.i've always wanted to donate eggs anyway so egg sharing sounds perfect and we could then afford treatment.like you i was worried about if i didnt produce enough eggs.i'm 28 had fsh at gps it was about 5/6 and i dont have any heridery conditions so maybe i'd be ok.i'm scared to contact the clinic i would be at bourne hall ,ivf scares the life out of me!tc x


----------



## Libeth (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi
I did egg share and I worried about eggs etc but they monitor you closely and they can see how many follies you have so you have an idea as to whether or not you're responding to the drugs.  I got 24 eggs but sadly my reciprient didnt get her BFP.  They did say to me that you can only do 2 goes of egg sharing and then if you or the reciprient dont get a BFP then they wont let you do it again as its 4 opportunities for a pregnancy and it means the eggs arent good enough.  I worried myself sick about that factor.  

I am really glad I did the egg share and the day my blood results came back to the clinic I was matched and we started tx straight away.  Care told me they have 70 couples at any one time waiting for a donor - that confirmed for me I wanted to do it.  There simply arent enough women donating and to be in the position where you are ttc and needing donor eggs must be so hard.  

Hope this helps a bit

xx


----------

